# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET > سوال: نحوه اسنفاده از دستور Go To

## Poria.Net

سلام دوستان میخواستم نحوه استفاده از دستور "Go To" رو بدونم و ایا اینکه میشه با این دستور یک حلقه ایجاد کرد ؟ 
ممنون !

----------


## ROSTAM2

منظورتون از ايجاد حلقه چيه؟ توي  VB كه حلقه هاي For...Next | For...Each...Next | DO...While...Loop | Do...Until...Loop كه هستش
اين دستور طبق شرايطي كه كاربر (برنامه نويس) مد نظرش هست به يه خط (line) كه عنوانشو داده مي ره  و دستورات رو ازونجا به بعد حالا به صورت مجدد اجرا مي كنه يا براي وانهادن دستوراتي در صورت نياز(طبق شرايطي) از اون استفاده مي شه

به فرض مثال:


Dim X_Var As string = ""
1:
X_Var = InputBox("")
If Len(X_Var) = 0 Then GoTo 1
MsgBox (X_Var)

----------

